# Finally an HB owner !



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

SCHWEEEEET!!!


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice...boats not bad either.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I need more pics, this is just a tease. lol Nice boat, Im digging the grey.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats! Sweet setup


----------



## linesider_159 (Jul 18, 2013)

That boat was used? Wow! Even the trailer looks new


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Great skiff, enjoy the glades with her, did you buy her through hells bay pre owned program?


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

Congratulations. She looks new.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

> Great skiff, enjoy the glades with her, did you buy her through hells bay pre owned program?


No, this was actually a private sale - I just got lucky and was first on this one. If I had waited another hour or two it would have been too late.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats! Nice ride.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Now you have to learn the secret handshake………... 

Congrats…………….


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweet welcome to the family! Your going to love that boat because it will do what it's suppose to do! 

Creek


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet, your going to love it Joe.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrat's! Looks sweet. You're gonna love it.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice skiff, and you'll love that F70. What prop are you turning on it?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know the exact model but it's a power tech 16 3 blade


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Congrats!!!
Nice color


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice congrats Joe!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a chance to get out on the water for the first time today in the new skiff - we had an awesome day!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow that's the way to break her in! Looks like a sweet day. [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

SLIME is a wonderful thing!!! Congrats. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

